# Autoworld Chassis



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I was wondering how much the handling improves on the new auto world chassis with the dimple for the traction magnet when it's installed. I also wanted to know if the standard magnet from radio was okay or are racers using something else.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

The dot magnet helps with the desloting most people buy the dot magnet from radio shack, but you can buy similar ones and glue them on. The x/traction chassis without the pocket needs a little work and a thin magnet to get it done. hope this helps!


----------

